# Training round at obedience competition



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done both! I have to say I agree about the minutiae of formal obedience - I'd rather be out roaming the countryside with my dogs. I'm afraid once they have good manners and an adequate recall training tends to slide in our house, except for regular reinforcement of the basics. I cannot imagine either of mine starring in the ring - Sophy always wants to know why she should do something - and needs a pretty good reason, too - while Poppy is hugely enthusiastic and throws every trick and behaviour she can think of at me to be sure of hitting the right one eventually! But as I say, that is mainly ecause I don't put the time and energy into training, I suppose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*JE-UK* & *fjm*: I am so in sync with how you think! While I deeply admire a well-trained, obedient dog, I am so very pleased to have a happy, willing companion dog whose behavior and obedience, most of the time, in most situations, delight me to no end.

Two weeks ago Chagall and I were used as "stand-ins" in a show ring, just to give a 6 month old spoo boy the experience of competition because no others showed up for his class. While we were "guaranteed losers," I was never more proud of my silver boy, who enthusiastically enjoyed himself, did his best, and turned a blind eye to some of the ring-side snobs who snickered at his sub-par performance. 

I don't mean to imply that I have other than the highest regard and deepest appreciation for the amount of time, effort and commitment many people put into their competitive obedience training, it's just I'm much more a slacker by nature. For me, it's more than enough that there's never a time when Chagall and I are out in public when someone doesn't comment on how well behaved he is! :bounce:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree. We all like obedient dogs but I want a dog who is not a Stepford dog but a dog that is joyful in his activities with me. That is why I would like to get into agility - the dogs get such a kick out of it and there is a real sense of being a team not slave and master. Obedience does not have to be that way but when the rules get too picky I do think it sucks the fun out.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> and went from a sit to a down in his sit-stay


Lol, JE.  Up, down, or even standing . . it's yr choice, dog. As long as u stay! 



fjm said:


> Sophy always wants to know why she should do something - and needs a pretty good reason, too


Sounds just like Tonka.  lol And Watson could stand in easily for Poppy. :bounce:

If I get another dog when Watson goes I'll probably do Rally with him. I'm sorta working on my GD to take on Agility. She runs better than I do!

But for hangin' about the house, or out in public, 'well behaved' suits me fine.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, congratulations on your first time in the ring. I really enjoy competition obedience but my first time out was pretty embarassing. During the heel off leash exercise the judge made me walk his course even though Harley remained sitting at the start and never moved. Right turn, left turn, fast, slow...I walked all over all alone as my poo sat and watched. I was totally red faced but as I was leaving the ring a spectator actually complimented me on a dog that holds such a good stay while I walked around! Even though we have a Companion Dog Excellent title, Harley is just a regular dog, he just knows it's time to work when we're in the ring. the obedience training did not change him at all.  Although it is great to be able to put him in a down-stay while I go see a bunch of kittens at the vet's office, (while all the other dogs are straining to get off their leashes). Harley also loves to learn new things and I go to a really good school that always gets Harley excited to be there. Things will get easier and easier once your dog, (and you), become more familiar with the trial environment. By the way the following day after that disasterous first performance, we pulled off a High In Trial. It's that easy to go from the worst to the best. If we were always guaranteed an excellent performance day it would soon become boring. Enjoy having a good time with your companion.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> Well done both! I have to say I agree about the minutiae of formal obedience - I'd rather be out roaming the countryside with my dogs. I'm afraid once they have good manners and an adequate recall training tends to slide in our house, except for regular reinforcement of the basics. I cannot imagine either of mine starring in the ring - Sophy always wants to know why she should do something - and needs a pretty good reason, too - while Poppy is hugely enthusiastic and throws every trick and behaviour she can think of at me to be sure of hitting the right one eventually! But as I say, that is mainly ecause I don't put the time and energy into training, I suppose.


I agree ... there should be a competition for country walk skills ... recall off the fox poo, heel through a field of sheep, wait patiently for the stile gate ... THAT would be a fun class!

I have to work really hard to even make training for obedience competition fun for ME, so imagine how creative one has to get to make it fun for a poodle :smile:.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

DonnaM said:


> Hey, congratulations on your first time in the ring. I really enjoy competition obedience but my first time out was pretty embarassing. During the heel off leash exercise the judge made me walk his course even though Harley remained sitting at the start and never moved. Right turn, left turn, fast, slow...I walked all over all alone as my poo sat and watched. I was totally red faced but as I was leaving the ring a spectator actually complimented me on a dog that holds such a good stay while I walked around! Even though we have a Companion Dog Excellent title, Harley is just a regular dog, he just knows it's time to work when we're in the ring. the obedience training did not change him at all.  Although it is great to be able to put him in a down-stay while I go see a bunch of kittens at the vet's office, (while all the other dogs are straining to get off their leashes). Harley also loves to learn new things and I go to a really good school that always gets Harley excited to be there. Things will get easier and easier once your dog, (and you), become more familiar with the trial environment. By the way the following day after that disasterous first performance, we pulled off a High In Trial. It's that easy to go from the worst to the best. If we were always guaranteed an excellent performance day it would soon become boring. Enjoy having a good time with your companion.


I've been embarassed so many times by horses I was competing that I have absolutely no problems being shamed by my dog in public :smile:. 

I am looking around for a group to work with, and may have to put some poodle people together to make it happen. You just can't drill a poodle like you can a BC; they just don't tolerate it. And having fun is the whole point!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the idea of Life Skills Obedience - we could add in Not Stealing the Cat's Breakfast, Being Polite to Postmen/women, Putting Your Toys Away at Bedtime ... endless possibilities!


----------

